# Advice- depressed spouse



## keepmyfamily (Nov 16, 2012)

Any advice on how to help/cope with a depressed spouse that shuts you out?

We are already in MC and him in IC. And, he has recently started meds. 

I don't want to push too hard, but I also don't want him to think I don't care. We are having problems in our marriage and from what was last said are both willing to work on things. BUT, he barely talks to me and when he does he's very short. When home, he is kind of "just here", he doesn't engage on the level that he was a few months ago. 

Part of me wants to just let him be until we have more MC and IC under our belt. But, the other half doesn't want to let him "get away with it" (for lack of a better way to put it.)

Since I have never been in such a deep depression, I don't know what's "normal."


----------

